
UK could ban the sales of locked phones - Multicomp
https://www.xda-developers.com/ofcom-uk-could-ban-sales-locked-phones/
======
einpoklum
The UK _allows_ sale of locked phones? That's so sad. A sign of excessive
corporate influence over the regulatory state institutions.

~~~
jolmg
What country doesn't? In the US, it's common for phones to be locked to
Verizon, for example.

~~~
einpoklum
I would think any state in the world with decent anti-monopoly/anti-cartel
laws.

But then again, maybe there aren't that many of these, right?

